
Show HN: 70015 – A small developer toolset with nice UX - x1n13y84issmd42
https://x1n13y84issmd42.github.io/70015/
======
x1n13y84issmd42
How do you deal with weird machine-readable values which you'd like to make
some sense of yourself, like a Unix timestamp or a base64-encoded value? Some
Bash nerds do "echo ABASE64ENCODEDVALUE== | base64 --decode" to read the
encoded stuff, others hit F12 on whatever web page they happen to be at the
moment and type something like "new Date(1582889280 * 1000)" (don't forget to
x1000 if it's seconds!) in console to see dates (Bash nerds have their "date
-d @1582889280" for that), the rest google "base64 decode online" and use some
random web tool.

So, this is another random web tool for those tasks and few others. At the
moment it helps with URLs (parses & transcodes query values), JSONs (formats &
converts them to YAML), Base64 transcoding (including files!), has few crypto
functions and, of course, a timestamp converter. There are plans to add a
CSV<->JSON converter, a JSON transformer/mapper, a JWT parser/validator,
probably a HMAC tool and more.

And the main feature, so rarely found in developer tools, is it's UI. Unlike
all the similar tools out in the web, which look like they have been designed
by professional programmers, this one is made by a professional programmer who
used to date a professional UX designer, so it has both smooth operations &
neat looks. There are hotkeys (not many at the moment, but I'm aiming at
having full keyboard control over the thing eventually), a sharing feature and
data reuse across tools.

We, backend developers, deserve to have nice things too. Give it a shot, I
hope one day it finds it's place among your favourite tools.

 _/!\ Please mind it works only in desktop browsers now. I see not much use
for this thing on mobile, but maybe one day a mobile version will follow._

